# INFJ Black male



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Herrrrro. My name is Alex, and I'm an INFJ. I've always tested as an ENFJ or INFP, but finally had a profile done and its official now. :crazy: 

So yeah, I'm new. I've read a lot of posts on this site and finally took the time to join. I'm excited to learn some new things and such. Looking forward to speaking with yall. 

-aT


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings blackandindie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum blackandindie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

This isn't a dating site; welcome aboard anyway.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## showstogoya (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Alex Welcome  I'm new here too


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to PC!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay, and I hope you find what you're looking for while you're here.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

blackandindie said:


> Herrrrro. My name is Alex, and I'm an INFJ. I've always tested as an ENFJ or INFP, but finally had a profile done and its official now. :crazy:
> 
> So yeah, I'm new. I've read a lot of posts on this site and finally took the time to join. I'm excited to learn some new things and such. Looking forward to speaking with yall.
> 
> -aT


Greetings blackandindie! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I now know at least 3 black infjs. Yay.:laughing:


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Happy said:


> Greetings blackandindie! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I now know at least 3 black infjs. Yay.:laughing:


MMMM.. gotta love the internet! :laughing:


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I feel at home already. :blushed:


----------

